# can we post "car for sale"in this forum?



## dxbexpatauh (Oct 19, 2013)

Can anyone advice if I can post here in forum my personal car for sale. I am not a businessman. Just want to sell off my car. Does the policies of this forum allow such posts?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont think so. There is a classifieds area though, but you need to be a paying member.
Dubai & UAE Classifieds - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dxbexpatauh said:


> Can anyone advice if I can post here in forum my personal car for sale. I am not a businessman. Just want to sell off my car. Does the policies of this forum allow such posts?


No, the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html that you signed when you joined make it clear that we dont allow advertising. Its not that we want to be "difficult", but we want to keep it as a discussion forum. Once adverts creep in, it becomes a "free-for-all" advertising directory and full of biases and ......... well adverts lol!!!! and we do have to remove an awful lot, which proves the point


Sorry

Jo xxx


----------

